# 2 male degus with/without cage



## liana83 (Aug 22, 2010)

not needed


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

it would help to know where u r based?


----------



## liana83 (Aug 22, 2010)

Duh, thank you. I have now edited my post.


----------

